# Big Tarpon infestation



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

i dont have any pics nor too many vids. today was the day i worked so hard at trying different stuff to make something happen. i think the bait was too thick but that's ok i needed to see action. glass minnows were by the hundred thousand it looked like weed near the beach. i caught some with my hands a they would hit you feet all the time. other then that the Tarpon were cruising and feeding up and down the beach. they wouldn't touch a lure though so cut bait on the bottom was the only way. the guy i brought with me jumped one near the hundred pound mark or more. i jumped one same size but it got off. another guy hooked 3 but lost them all. i dont know maybe he caught one before i left but he sure did get one this morning. hopefully he can send a pic to me so i can try to put it on here. but other then tarpon the macks, jacks, blues and ladyfish were hitting on almost every cast on top water and x raps. we got a total of 20 fish between me and the other guy. some fish got eaten by sharks as we tried to reel them in. funny that i dont hook sharks on my shark rods. 











this vid you can see the tarpon near the shoreline before i cut the camera and then the line broke.


----------



## acflyfisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on the tarpon! Could this be in the pensacola area?


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes location please lol


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

near Sebastian on the central east coast


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

If you make it to Tampa in the spring/summer or early fall you're more than welcome to come tarpon fish with me.


----------



## bgcmk5noc (Dec 11, 2013)

:clapping:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------

